# Time for a Cohiba



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Thought I would start a new thread considering this is my first non maduro Choiba.

What a great little smoke, plenty of smoke great burn and a nice drop of West Australian red to boot.

The offerings









After the first third









I would attempt a review but at this stage I think I've had too much wine or not enough.










Oh yeah how do you think I would go marketing and selling my custom ashtrays?


----------



## abush22678 (Jan 2, 2010)

That cigar looks so tasty. I bet it was a great smoke. WTG


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Alright forget the smoke what about the ashtray?


----------



## xmacro (Mar 24, 2010)

Might wanna check out/market them on ebay or other cigar forums. Cigar.com has a forum where WaxingMoon often posts his most recent stuff, and there's cigar aficionado as well


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Dont drop it on your foot !!

btw, which cohiba is this ? VI ?????


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice looking ashtray yes you should market them before the beavers do lol great cigar aswell!!! Cheers P.B.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I think I will give some ratings now;

Cohiba Siglo II - 8.5/10 (still an absolute noob but from what I've smoked so far this was certainly one of the more enjoyable smokes)

Ashtray
- Functionality 3/10
- Construction 1/10
- Appearance - 0.1/10, Epic Fail

All good fun.


----------



## pointbreak (Feb 8, 2010)

s_vivo said:


> I think I will give some ratings now;
> 
> Cohiba Siglo II - 8.5/10 (still an absolute noob but from what I've smoked so far this was certainly one of the more enjoyable smokes)
> 
> ...


 LOL hahhahaha:rofl::rofl:ound:Great review 9/10


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

Sig II 

Yeah Baby, my "GO TO" smoke


----------



## Cisco Kid H2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Nice choice. Love the ashtray.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe I should market them as cut down hollowed out mamoth tusks and sell them for a couple of thousand dollars each? Any buyers?


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

s_vivo said:


> Maybe I should market them as cut down hollowed out mamoth tusks and selli them for a couple of thousand dollars each? Any buyers?


Probably not PC but if you could sell them to third word countries you could market them as boats. :sorry:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

xmacro said:


> Might wanna check out/market them on ebay or other cigar forums. Cigar.com has a forum where WaxingMoon often posts his most recent stuff, and there's cigar aficionado as well


I'm thinking CA would be first port of call, I'm sure with their tastes it would be a winner for sure.



cigar loco said:


> Dont drop it on your foot !!
> 
> btw, which cohiba is this ? VI ?????


Siglo II Kym.
Dropping on my foot is the least of my worries when it comes to this thing.



smelvis said:


> Probably not PC but if you could sell them to third word countries you could market them as boats. :sorry:


Dave, I'm deeply offended, a boat, seriously and here I was thinking I would donate one or two to the troop contest. The hours of work that goes into these things, humph unbelievable. ound:ound: No in all honesty I wouldn't want to subject any other living creature to this monstrosity, another few days and it will be getting retired.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

How are you at whittling Scott ???










This was playing when I found this pic, seemed appropriate here for some reason. :loco:
( Best watched on full screen if your into Tool )

Bing Video: TOOL-SCHISM-MYSTIC VIDEO WITH PIC OF ALEX GREY


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> How are you at whittling Scott ???


Hey that's a member of the justice league, BTW Scott not fair joining both groups cheater. :lalala:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

smelvis said:


> Hey that's a member of the justice league, BTW Scott not fair joining both groups cheater. :lalala:


All part of the plan...:spy: Preparations for Project Mayhem! in full effect..


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

AAAH Sneaky Bastach !! I'm digging your secret code


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah I swear they changed the background in the last week to light blue..and credit where credit is due, I got the idea from you, now shhhhhhh it's a secret.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

:doh::tape2::tape2:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

cigar loco said:


> How are you at whittling Scott ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...





s_vivo said:


> All part of the plan...:spy: Preparations for Project Mayhem! in full effect..


 Like a double double secret agent?


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

More like a secret double tripple back to the begining and around again agent maybe?


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

The Siglo2 is a great smoke in a little package. I've always liked them. You should sell your ashtrays as termite fodder Scott, I have a feeling they would be very popular as long as you priced them to suit the market. ound:ound:ound:


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

I've gotta start somewhere don't I.......maybe it shouldn't be with ashtray's? Might leave this woodworking stuff to Ed.


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

That cigar looks amazing.


----------



## s_vivo (Jan 31, 2010)

You will all be happy to now the "custom mammoth tusk ashtray" has been officially retired today.
Replaced by this one.


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

Purrrty !!!


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

That cigar looked amazing!


----------

